# how do you tan



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

I finally caught my first **** last night  and fleshed it today so how do i tan it without taking the hair off . once it has dried


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

After fleshing you have to degrease the **** before tanning. A product called grease buster works very well and will penetrate the hide and take out the grease that is in the hide not just on the surface. There is a product called krowtan which people have been using with terrific results and it is very simple to use. If your going to use the **** for a rug or a wall hanging a commercial tan might be a better option. Check out the tanning section at www.taxidermy.net. Lots of good information.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you I wiil try to get a pic of the skin when i finish it .


----------

